# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi Frends

## lalbabu

Hi, 

This is Lal Babu. I am working with excel 2007 & VBA and got this forum very useful for both beginner & Advance excel & VBA user.


Thanks to excelforum.com.
Lal Babu

----------


## dilipandey

That's great..!!  :Smilie: 

Request you to also start helping others - which will keep you in touch to Excel as I can see that your post count is 1  :Wink: 

I have also learned many things from this great forum.. heartiest thanks to contributors 

cheers  :Smilie: 

Regards,
DILIPandey

<click on below 'star' if this helps>

----------


## john55

Welcome Lal Babu!

----------


## bonny24tycoon

HI Lal Babu,

Welcome to the forum.


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

